
IPad surpassed Android in browser usage share - Hagelin
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/ipad-blasts-past-android-in-usage-share/8829
======
ydant
I'm going to guess desktop browsers and netbooks also have more browser usage
than Android. Are people surprised that a bunch of purpose-built web browsing
device is used for browsing the web more than a bunch of mobile phone?

~~~
Hagelin
I don't find it very surprising that iPad users browse more with the device
than Android users do with their phones, but I thought that the number of sold
devices would more than compensate for that. So, yes, I am surprised.

~~~
c1sc0
Count me surprised as well, by now iOS devices make up 50% of our mobile
traffic. My guess is that the market for a 'browse-from-your-couch' device was
massively underestimated, even by Apple.

------
melling
iPad is built for web browsing. It will get between 1%-2% market share in the
next 12 months. It's possible that in the next 2-3 years, it could get as high
as 5%. Android tablets should do well too.

~~~
soljin2000
Margin of Error +/- 2%

~~~
stcredzero
I seriously doubt 0% is going to happen!

------
mattwdelong
Has anyone factored in demographics? Anyone question whether the people who
buy an iPad are more likely to leisurely browse the web more so than a person
who buys an Android device? Personally, I bought an android phone to hack on
it, not to browse the web.

There is always a bigger picture, and usage statistics can be skewed any which
way depending on how you look at it. Regardless, "the statistics" presented
does not surprise me one bit.

~~~
wtallis
I think the kind of people who would buy an Android tablet to hack it are
probably going to do a lot of surfing on it if it's well suited to the task,
since that demographic spends more time on the web than anybody except the
Zynga addicts. If hacker types don't end up doing a lot of browsing on a
tablet that's flexible enough to satisfy their hacking urges, then it's
probably due to serious usability problems.

------
tmugavero
Interesting stat on a particular battle front, although I think the bigger
picture shows the trend of Android winning the "devices sold" war.

